# Hello from Prescott Russell Ontario



## retintin (Dec 5, 2022)

Hi all, looking forward to some good discussions. I am glad I found this forum, I have lots of questions.

I am new to machining, it's a hobby for me so I started small. Picked up a CX709 lathe last year and this week I added a CX601 mill. I am hoping to make what I need for basic maintenance around the property and some restoration projects.

I am in the process of setting it up the new mill and I was wondering what is the acceptable runout for the spindle? The documentation says it should be 0.0006" on the spindle nose but I am getting 0.0010". I realize that I can't expect high level of precision from an import but I am wondering what is acceptable.

Steve


----------



## 140mower (Dec 5, 2022)

Welcome from Lillooet BC. 
 Sorry I don't have the spindle run out answers that you are looking for, but, rest assured, the smarter guys will be along shortly.


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 5, 2022)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Dec 6, 2022)

Welcome from SK. Can't help with runout on the mill.


----------



## darrin1200 (Dec 6, 2022)

Welcome from the Brockville area. The cx600 is on my Christmas wish list.


----------



## trlvn (Dec 6, 2022)

This one, right?








Could you take pictures of your measurement setup so we can see how you are determining the runout?  Everything has to be spotlessly clean to get reliable results in the sub 1/1,000 range.  I believe you should be measuring inside the R8 spindle, as well.

Craig


----------



## Susquatch (Dec 6, 2022)

Welcome from Ontario farmland south of Chatham. 

As @trlvn says, your setup is everything. If you don't do that right, who knows what you are really measuring. If you send us a photo of what you are doing, we can critique it for you. 

I'm a relative newbie with mills myself having started with a drill press that I put an xy table on, and a mill drill that I hated for 10 years. But I have 40 plus years on a lathe and a lot of that experience translates. 

I don't personally think that spindle runout on a mill is all that critical. Since the tool is spinning, the result of any runout is mostly a thou or so extra cut on the part. Most cutters vary a bit anyhow. You have to measure your work to set cut path and cut width anyway. So basically, any spindle runout gets lost in the wash or shows up as vibration. 

In my opinion, it's much more important to understand backlash and how to accommodate that in your work than to fuss over spindle runout.


----------



## combustable herbage (Dec 6, 2022)

Welcome from Greely neighbor.
I am always learning myself but in my opinion you probably won't be able to improve much on the runout, if its new from bb they are probably not going to do anything for you in terms of repairs or replacement for that small of an amount and if they did replace it you might get one worse, who knows.  As Susquatch has mentioned more important to learn things like backlash and proper clamping and the limitations in terms of rigidity.    Its good to be curious and to understand and see what you have and are able to do with your machines but don't spend tons of time on it rather make chips and focus on what it can do.


----------



## Crosche (Dec 6, 2022)

Greetings Steve and welcome to the forum from Calgary!


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Dec 6, 2022)

welcome


----------



## jcdammeyer (Dec 6, 2022)

Welcome from Vancouver Island.


----------



## retintin (Dec 6, 2022)

trlvn said:


> This one, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Craig, this is the one. 
I attached a picture of my setup, and the following is a video of it.


----------



## retintin (Dec 6, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Welcome from Ontario farmland south of Chatham.
> 
> As @trlvn says, your setup is everything. If you don't do that right, who knows what you are really measuring. If you send us a photo of what you are doing, we can critique it for you.
> 
> ...


I would agree, thanks for the feedback. I don't think I will ever notice such a small discrepancy.


----------



## whydontu (Dec 6, 2022)

Welcome from Vancouver!

No worries about 0.001” spindle runout. Every other moving part will flex more than that.


----------



## retintin (Dec 6, 2022)

combustable herbage said:


> Welcome from Greely neighbor.
> I am always learning myself but in my opinion you probably won't be able to improve much on the runout, if its new from bb they are probably not going to do anything for you in terms of repairs or replacement for that small of an amount and if they did replace it you might get one worse, who knows.  As Susquatch has mentioned more important to learn things like backlash and proper clamping and the limitations in terms of rigidity.    Its good to be curious and to understand and see what you have and are able to do with your machines but don't spend tons of time on it rather make chips and focus on what it can do.


Hey neighbor, thanks for the feedback.


----------



## retintin (Dec 6, 2022)

Thanks for the warm welcome from everyone. Seems that I am making a fuss for no reason about my spindle runout. The feedback is great thanks. I think it's time to finish my setup and make chips.


----------



## trlvn (Dec 6, 2022)

Your test setup looks spot on to me.  And the result is not as good as it could be.  If you have a reliable piece of drill rod, I think another test is in order.  If at all possible, hold the drill rod in a good collet and measure the runout at the quill end and again several inches from the quill end.  If you get the same ~1 thou runout, all is good.

However, if the runout is more pronounced the further you get from the quill, you could have:

1) a bad collet, and/or
2) a bent or defective spindle

I would check for 1) using a different size piece of drill rod in another collet.  If you get a similar result, that would strongly suggest the spindle is bad and you should make a warranty claim.  

Craig


----------



## retintin (Dec 6, 2022)

trlvn said:


> Your test setup looks spot on to me.  And the result is not as good as it could be.  If you have a reliable piece of drill rod, I think another test is in order.  If at all possible, hold the drill rod in a good collet and measure the runout at the quill end and again several inches from the quill end.  If you get the same ~1 thou runout, all is good.
> 
> However, if the runout is more pronounced the further you get from the quill, you could have:
> 
> ...


Thanks for all of your input Craig. Another test was a great idea, it is very telling. But I used an end mill, in a collet, instead of a drill rod and the result is much much better.


----------



## Aburg Rapid Prototype (Dec 15, 2022)

Welcome from near Windsor, ON.


----------



## Hruul (Dec 22, 2022)

Welcome from Regina, SK.


----------

